# New macro video and photos questions



## tlchams (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi,

I asked this question in another area, and I didn't get any answers.

My husband shot some Macro photos for me of my Mantids and I tried to post them. I understand when they were too big from my laptop but then.... I have tried **everything**. I even purchased a subscription to Photo bucket. It said "could not save the URL image specified". Then I tried pointing it to the link on Facebook "Could not connect with the Server" and the HTML link said (again) "could not save the URL..."

I have a really cool macro video of my Wahlbergii sitting on a flower eating a hornworm. I have no way to share it.

Am I not allowed to share it?

Thanks for the help....

Terry Lynne


----------



## happy1892 (Aug 17, 2014)

And you cannot copy the URL of the pictures from your facebook? Have you uploaded the videos to YouTube? YouTube probably has a maximum video length of up to 15 minutes.


----------



## Digger (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi Terry. Yes, this process can be frustrating! I read your note above, but unfortunately, can't quite get the picture (as it were) of your dilemma. I manage my own web servers. The process to get my images to load onto these pages is to load the image from my local PC over to the server (just like you would do uploading to Photobucket). I then copy the complete URL where the image is residing, to the "image" address pop-up window on the topic window (where you would be reading this now if you were creating a new post). The image button would be just above these sentences, on the second tool bar and it looks like a little green square window. Click on that little icon. A window will open that says "Image Properties," and there is a box in which you paste the complete URL. By "complete" I mean: http://www.terrypictures.com My files are in sub-directories and look like: http://www/nounpix.com/mantids/prettymantids.jpg

This explanation may look daunting, but once you complete the procedure you'll see it only takes a few seconds. I do not use Photobucket and thus don't know the nuances and idiosyncrasies of that application. But others on the board use it. Try my method and see if it works for you! The picture here is found at: http://www.nounpix.com/mantids/sebastian_L6.JPG%C2'&gt; So I just paste that (complete) URL into the "Image Properties" pop up box and voila! As you probably know, you must have the image file on an outside web server. The board can't "see" files on your local computer (C:\images\prettymantids.jpg)





.


----------



## tlchams (Aug 18, 2014)

I apologize that my post wasn't more clear.

Happy, the video is pretty short. I tried uploading the link from Facebook. And yes, from YouTube. Y'all can see the video on our Facebook page "Crazy Eyes Chams"

One thing I didn't mention is that my laptop is 8.1 and my browser is IE11. Not sure if that matters...

Digger, Every time I tried to use that little green square, it locks up on me and I have to shut down the browser window. I have been able to post a lower grade photo taken from my phone, but nothing macro even when they are full links. This morning I found the Gallery part of the forum. I am going to try posting photos there and pulling them into a message. I see on the message area "My Media" does that link to the Gallery?

Thanks for the replies!!


----------



## Digger (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi Terry,
I never used the "My Media" button before. So I thought I'd try it here. What this function does is simply let you choose a picture that you have previously posted somewhere on the Mantidforum. It posts here and, when clicked, takes you to the original post in the Mantidforum. This isn't really what you're looking to do - since you are yet unable to get an original post up on the site. Your OS shouldn't make any difference (8.1). It's possible your browser is causing a glitch, but I rather doubt it. Lots of other people on the board probably use the same IE version (I use Firefox).

Your "lockup" description above did get my attention. 'Means your browser is crashing when you click on the green square ("image" button). That's a browser problem, sometimes caused by a plugin for the browser. If you have a "Pop-Up" Blocker turned on for your browser, try turning it off and them clicking the image button again. If you have another browser available on your computer (Firefox, Chrome, Opera), try one of those instead. I'll try an upload with my IE 11 to see if I can replicate your problem.


----------



## tlchams (Aug 18, 2014)

I always use the pop up blocker! Let me go turn that off and see if I am able to do it then.

Usually it asks if I want to allow for the site, so I didn't even think about it being the problem.

Thank Digger.


----------



## tlchams (Aug 18, 2014)

Ok - no, even with the pop-up blocker turned off, it freezes and will do nothing. That is with either trying to bring the complete URL over from Photo bucket or from Facebook. This Browser window is frozen and I have to close out of it.


----------



## Digger (Aug 18, 2014)

Terry,

I tried the "image" button using a current version of the IE 11 browser. Sure enough, the same crash occurs with me. I suspect it is a java or javascript problem with IE 11.


----------



## tlchams (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## tlchams (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey - there we go!! It was IE11 all along!!


----------



## Digger (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeaaah !!


----------

